# POLL which one should I get??



## hilaryrose (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to pick one of these in the next few weeks, and I am SO undecided. I love them both so much but I can't justify buying two $75 perfumes! I might ask my boyfriend to buy me the other one for Christmas, but I need a new perfume (I'm using body sprays right now, not cool) and it's definitely going to be one of these two.
  	Help??


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow this poll got me abit stucked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha I have both & LOVE both! Daisy was my 1st perfume ever from my mum! Which i love, i ended up going with vera wang because I love it even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am obsessed with vanilla scents esp in winter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel daisy is abit more sping/summer-y kinda scent to me! Princess has that warm comforting scent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do tell us what you decide to get!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

How about get a smaller size of each? They're both so fantastic!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG GIRLIE I'M IN THE SAME SITUATION AS YOU. I've been contemplating between Princess and Daisy for TWO WHOLE FRIGGIN months because I couldn't shell out $80 TWICE lol. In the end I got both as Christmas presents, and I must say, I still cannot decide between the two of them. I was gonna get the rollerballs from Sephora for $20 but hey, packaging played a huge part in picking these two out from the rest and they wouldn't be as special in plain rollerballs. I definitely recommend getting both though, sorry if this doesn't solve your problem. I mean if I have both and I still can't decide which I like better.. I think that's a big statement. Or just wait for sales? Perfumania has 25% offs and free shipping deals alot. :] Good luck!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 12, 2011)

i would probably have to say i would buy marc jacobs daisy i love that one, it was the first perfume my dad ever bought me, its also my boyfrieds fave one on me, if your in the uk and you buy the perfume from debenhams you get points so you end up being able to get a £5 voucher off them


----------

